# phuket to pattaya



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

hi i will soon be moving to pattaya from phuket at the monent i am paying 4000 baht a month for a thai style 2 bedroom detached house. anyone know if i can get a similar deal in the pattaya area


----------



## Ineak (Dec 13, 2009)

You can make the similar deal but only in the area not in the Pattaya


----------



## Uktomtom (Feb 7, 2010)

4000 BAHT a month? That is quite good for a detached 2 bedroom house. From the research I have done, I have seen higher prices. What region of Phuket is it in if you don't mind me asking? Also, what has encouraged this move out of Phuket? I myself am moving there in a months time. 

The internet has many long term renting options for Thailand, but from my research I have found more expensive deals than the one who have managed to find lol.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Houses/apartments for rent that are in that pricerange won't be on the internet, that's for sure. I used to live in a thai-style house in Krabi for 3k baht. It's very different from what westerners are used to, some would even call it slum (even though its far from it, once you get into things).

I think that most people would feel comfortable in the 6-15k pricerange. Depending on when you sign etc, the prices vary alot. The not-so-great highseason here in ao nang, beach area of Krabi, has made the prices drop on newly built bungalows (2bed, 2 baths, yet kind of small) from 15k last year (when they were built) to 6,5k today.


----------

